# 

## admin

,  ,     ()  Triolan (). ֳ     .
ϳ     150  (    ).         "Premier",   . 
    (): * "Local"*: - 40 /
     - 64 / * "Simple"*: - 90 /
     - 256 / * "Premier"*: - 150 /
     -  
     "Premier"        ...     ,        10 , 2 ?  
   : *. :*. : 6 .  (): 42, 54, 56 . 23  (23 ): 9, 11, 13, 15, 19, 21, 23 . : 1a, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10 . : 2, 4, 11, 13 . : 6, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22 . : 1/9, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 14, 14a, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 22, 26, 26a .  : 44, 48, 50, 50a . : 63, 65, 69 . : 6 . : 1, 2, 3 .  : 28, 30, 34, 36, 46 . ֳ: 2, 4, 6, 12, 13, 43, 45, 59 *. -2:*. : 114.1, 116.1, 118 1, 118/2  2, 3, 4 . . : 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15  *. -3:*.: 3 -. : 7, 9, 16 -. ٺ: 3, 9, 10, 12 . : . : 8, 12  *:* - "  "

----------


## Dima0011

? 
    - 23

----------


## admin

> ?

        .   

> - 23

   ,   ,    ?

----------


## Dima0011

23 ,    -

----------


## LE5CH

... http://www.triolan.poltava.ua/home/uslugi/

----------

?           . ..

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ?           . ..

      ...       ,   1 / ...     6    8 ...    ...  (256 /)465,03 K/, 56,77 / ( 2048   36 .)

----------


## GLOOMEROK

-    "" ?

----------


## admin

**   (     ) - 60,00  *  (    Unlimited)*  * ""*
        - 30,00 /.
      Triolan   100 /
       64 /
  - 1 * ""*
        60,00 /.
      Triolan      1 /
  - 1 * ""*
    120,00 /.
      Triolan      100 /
  - 1

----------

> ...       ,   1 / ...     6    8 ...    ...  (256 /)465,03 K/, 56,77 / ( 2048   36 .)

         "".      ""  50 ,  .            .        0  50   .      256 ,       256 .

----------


## Enter

³   "Triolan"

----------


## V00D00People

.    (  ).  
 - ?     ,    ,  ?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> .    (  ).  
>  - ?     ,    ,  ?

    ,   =   ...    =  -  .. ...      ,        ...      =     ...       ... IPTV   ...   ...  = .. =   ...    ..   ...

----------


## Lake

> .    (  ).  
>  - ?     ,    ,  ?

    ,  -  .    ,    .

----------


## Enter

,  -  .    ,    .

----------


## Lake

,         .    :) 
:  http://www.poltavaforum.com/triolan-444/
: http://www.poltavaforum.com/kompaniya-volya-216/
: http://www.poltavaforum.com/optinet-218/
: http://www.poltavaforum.com/ukrtelecom-ukrtelekom-215/

----------


## V00D00People

> ,         .    :) 
> :  http://www.poltavaforum.com/triolan-444/
> : http://www.poltavaforum.com/kompaniya-volya-216/
> : http://www.poltavaforum.com/optinet-218/
> : http://www.poltavaforum.com/ukrtelecom-ukrtelekom-215/

      .         :)
    ,        (  ) (    ).     .        ,   ,    :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,  ?

    .     -    . 
 ,             ,          .

----------


## Lake

> ,        (  ) (    ).     .        ,   ,    :)

     . ,  .    .    ( ),     .   

> -    . 
>  ,             ,          .

   .

----------


## Enter

> ,         .    :)

              .      ;)

----------


## Lake

> .      ;)

  - :)   :)

----------


## Rumata

-  . ,     ...     -  !

----------


## Enter

"" 
"      ,    .          ,    .   ,  ,    ,      ,             -.    (  , - .)   3        ,        "", -    "  "  .
     "  "  ,            180 ,     800 . .        112 ,      10  .
 ,  .,         . "    ,          .     ,   -      . protv.ua 
            , , ,   .
             ,   .  ,          .  ,   ,        .
    ,            ,            ,     ,   ,   ,     .                 .
        -   1,1 . ,      -  10 . .        -  11  .  ,           - ,    . *      ,      * . ain.ua

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,   ,   '    .        ,  .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,   ,   '    .        ,  .

         ,    -     . ,         " "

----------


## Sky

*Enter*,  *****.    ,            (      ).  .     .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,  *****.    ,            (      ).  .     .

   .     , -     .        .   ,    -     - .
     , -   (   "")   , , .

----------


## vital

> ,    -     . ,         " "

   "" , -     . ..     ,    - 10  ,  100.    .    -    . , . .   

> .     , -     .        .   ,    -     - .
>      , -   (   "")   , , .

  ,     ,      500 . ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## Enter

> "" , -     .  .    -    . , . .

  ,  - .  ,     .        .

----------


## vital

.     ,      .  .

----------


## Enter

> ,     ,      500

  .     : , , .        .
           .
                .      .  
***
  , 7  2010 .                   ,     .
            ,     .
       ,     ,                  ,  200 . ,                 20-30 .
 Mediasat ,      10     ,                    ,     .  ,     ,         .
 ,          ,      :  .  , -, TV1000, -000  , Viasat Explorer, Viasat History,          .
   ,            -    .
       ,    -            :             . ,        . 
* * *       ,   "" ()

----------


## vital

,  ...

----------


## Sky

,           .  ,    ,    "",  " " ,     .    .  ,       .

----------


## Rumata

> .     , -     .        .   ,    -     - .
>      , -   (   "")   , , .

  -       250    350  .      800 ,    500 .   . 
-       , ,        ))

----------


## Enter

> -       250    350  .      800 ,    500 .   . 
> -       , ,        ))

  ! -  250   ,          ! 
   "": 
    (     ). 
  .   .      .       ,     .  ,    ,   ,   .   -  .  -  -     .     (      ,      ,            .
 -  ,   -   .       ,    ,        ,      .   . 
 ***
          ,   ,       ,  -     .       -   .   -     (?   ).     ,  ,   -     .   orabote.net

----------


## Rumata

> ! -  250   ,          ! 
>    "":  orabote.net

                   ( ) -       (        ,      ).        "  -   ,   ,   -    ,  .   , ,  ().     -    (     )   .    ,    (    )    ,    ,        .  
         ,               ,      -      ,      . 
      ,          (, , ,  ). 
 ))              : " ", " ", " "  ,       . 
   ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

-,    ?

----------


## Olesya

!  -        ?   I-Box    ...       
   ...  ?

----------


## V00D00People

> !  -        ?   I-Box    ...

    24 ...

----------


## Olesya

- ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Olesya*,

----------


## Rumata

> - ?

          :
. 81(."")
. 5
. 3 
      .    ,    .

----------


## Olesya



----------


## LAEN

! 
        .
     .

----------

-      !!!   (100  ,    1  120 )     !!!            , -   80   80 .   ,    3    ,    6    !!!     ,      .    ,         ...       460,     2 ...(((

----------


## LAEN

**,     ,

----------


## Mila

> **,     ,

    ,  70   ,   -  ,  .    ,                   2014,          2014.

----------

50     , +      3   . 
        .    30 .    .  - ... 
    ?!

----------


## Rumata

ĳ,    ,        .   50  + 3 / ,   . 
     IPTV,   ,     http://goodnet.tv/DVB.aspx?iregion=6&#anchor 
      2015 ,        .  "" , ,   2016.

----------


## Pavvert

,      " "   "112.ua" ?

----------


## Rumata

> ,      " "   "112.ua" ?

  ,    ,    " ".     ,    2.   "    2 ,        "112".

----------


## Pavvert

*Rumata*, .

----------


## Rumata

https://www.facebook.com/Triolan/pho...type=3&theater

----------

